# Wie jdom einbinden



## krümel23 (25. Jun 2012)

Wie bindet man Jdom in Eclipse.ein?

Danke fürbdie Ajtwortne.


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jun 2012)

jdom jar runterladen und dem build path hinzufügen.


----------



## krümel23 (25. Jun 2012)

Dann kommt aber immer org.jdom cannot be resolved? bei dem input


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jun 2012)

Dann machst du was falsch


----------



## njans (25. Jun 2012)

"Bitte um etwas Code"


----------



## Helgon (25. Jun 2012)

Package Explorer -> Projekt rechtsklicken -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries -> Add external Jar -> jdom-2.0.2.jar auswählen (z.B)


----------



## krümel23 (27. Jun 2012)

```
package opos_main;

public class opos_main {

	import java.io.*;
	import org.jdom.*;
	import org.jdom.input.*;
	import org.jdom.output.*;
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
			}

	}
```

und es geht einfach nicht (jdom 2.0.2 jar ist drin)


----------



## bone2 (27. Jun 2012)

imports gehören außerhalb von 
	
	
	
	





```
class {}
```

lass die import x.y.* weg, fang an zu programmieren.
mit f2 kansnt du dann bei nem rot unterstrichenen Klassennamen die imports, die eclipse nicht findet, selbst auswählen.


----------

